# Luft oder WaKü?



## DerD4nnY (1. September 2016)

*Luft oder WaKü?*

Hey Leute,

Momentan hab ich ja noch die grottige 0815 Standard Lüfter an meinem PC dran. Bin am überlegen ggf. Auf WaKü umzusteigen (teurer, Risiko) oder auf gute Lüfter. 

Wollte dazu mal eure Meinung einholen.

LG

Danny


----------



## freezy94 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Wenn deine PC-Konfiguration aus Sysprofile noch aktuell ist, dann definitiv Luftkühlung. Ist günstiger und langt mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: LC-Power LC-CC-94 Cosmo Cool Prozessorlufter fur 775/1155/1156/AM2/AM3

reicht dicke für deine CPU aus, würde da auch nicht mehr als zu viel ausgeben.


----------



## DerD4nnY (1. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Wenn deine PC-Konfiguration aus Sysprofile noch aktuell ist, dann definitiv Luftkühlung. Ist günstiger und langt mehr als ausreichend.




ne ne hab Gigabyte b85m-d3h (oder so) nen i5 und ne GTX 760


----------



## b1te (1. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Bei nem i5 wäre mir persönlich eine WaKü zu teuer. Je nach Budget und Gehäuse (wegen der maximalen Kühlergröße) würde ich da auf nen entsprechend angemessenen Luftkühler setzen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (2. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Ab wann sollte ich denn auf WaKü wechseln?


----------



## b1te (2. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Das kommt immer auf die persönlichen Verhältnisse an, eine pauschale Empfehlung kann es da nicht geben. Individuelle Gründe kann es viele geben, z.B. die Optik, besseres OC, höheres Silent-Potential, etc.
Da du mit einem B85-Board und einem i5 nicht wirklich übertakten kannst und den i5 auch mit nem Luftkühler leise bekommst macht es halt weniger Sinn, wenn man die Anschaffungskosten berücksichtigt.


----------



## Duke711 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Für die Cpu überhaupt nicht,  da eine Wakü gegenüber einem guten Turmkühler ab 40 Euro keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt und nur die Kosten in die Höhe treibt. Über eine Wakü könnte man bei einer übertakteten Graka mit einen Poweroutput jenseits der 250w nachdenken


----------



## S!lent dob (2. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Max 30,- für nen Luftkühler, der i5 wird doch kaum warm.

".....oder auf gute Lüfter"

Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## freezy94 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Für die Cpu überhaupt nicht,  da eine Wakü gegenüber einem guten Turmkühler ab 40 Euro keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt und nur die Kosten in die Höhe treibt. Über eine Wakü könnte man bei einer übertakteten Graka mit einen Poweroutput jenseits der 250w nachdenken



So ganz stimmt das nicht. Je größer die Abwärme, umso mehr leistet eine Wasserkühlung. Aber du hast recht. Ein guter Towerkühler - der muss nicht mal mehr als 40€ kosten - leistet sehr gute Arbeit, ist wartungsfreundlicher und für den kleinen i5 mehr als ausreichend.

Wann man eine Wakü nimmt? Wenn man das Geld über hat, es optisch ansprechender findet und/oder sehr stark übertaktet.


----------



## DerD4nnY (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Nächste Woche kommt mein Nanoxia Deep silence 3 an ... Gehäuselüfter wie üblich an die SYSFAN Anschlüsse am Mainboard anstöpseln ?


----------



## pope82 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

wo sonst?
aber theoretisch kannst du lüfter überall anschließen wo du willst, wenn der anschluss passt.


----------



## DerD4nnY (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Naja wegen Stromversorgung und so frage ich ^^... mir wurde gesagt ich soll die ans Netzteil anklemmen und ich bin der Meinung der Strom für die Lüfter bisher kam immer vom MoBo selber


----------



## b1te (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Wenn du deine Lüfter im Idle etwas drosseln möchtest, damit da Ruhe ist, solltest du sie über das Mainboard und nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen. Am Netzteil werden die immer mit voller Drehzahl laufen.


----------



## pope82 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

am komfortabelsten istr   für sowas natürlich ne lüftersteuerung. hab mir vor ewigkeiten mal die V12XT von aerocool eingebaut und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.
einfach lüfter dran und dann bequem über touch-display steuern.
abgeshen davon macht es auch optisch was her....


----------



## b1te (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Naja wenn der Tower unterm Schreibtisch steht ist das Regel via Software noch etwas komfortabler würde ich jetzt mal ganz dreist behaupten.  Steht der PC hingegen aufm Schreibtisch, kann so ne externe Steuerung sinnvoll sein, insbesondere, wenn man nicht alle Lüfter über das Board regeln kann.


----------



## pope82 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

da hast du natürlich recht. andererseits regelt man ja auch nicht alle 5 minuten an den lüftern rum.  ich benutze das hauptsächlich nur um auszutesten, wie weit ich hochdrehen kann bis es mich stört. wenn ich die optimalen einstellungen gefunden hab, regel ich nur noch selten an den lüftern rum.
denn die lautesten lüfter sind  dann die der graka, und die regeln sich automatisch über dielüfterkurve in msi afterburner.
auf sicht werd ich die graka auch wasserkühlen, dann machen  eh nur noch die radiatorenlüfter lärm und die kann man dann ja nett über die lüftersteuerung regeln.


----------



## b1te (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Habe ich früher genauso gehandhabt wie du. Sweetspot und gut ist. Mittlerweile möchte ich aber am liebsten ein absolut stilles System im Idle oder bei Office-Arbeiten, während es mir egal ist, wenn es beim Gaming mit Kopfhörern etwas lauter wird, die Hardware dafür aber relativ etwas kühler bleibt. Da ich da nicht jedes mal unter den Schreibtisch klettern möchte, ist hier eine Software-Steuerung für mich perfekt.

Bevor das jetzt hier zu Off-Topic wird, höre ich lieber auf über meine eigenen Vorlieben zu philosophieren, der TE weiß jetzt, welche Möglichkeiten er hat.


----------



## DerD4nnY (3. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Also doch lieber ans Mainboard (weiss ja nicht wie laut das Deep Silence auf voller Leistung ist)...

naja wenn ich am Ende noch Geld über habe nehme ich vllt noch ne günstige Lüftersteuerung mit


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Du kannst ja auch eine AiO Wakü nehmen, sowas wie die Arctic Freezer 240. Ist auch nicht so teuer. Bei speziell dem Modell müsstest du aber schauen, ob das passt mit dem Deep Silence 3.


----------



## DerD4nnY (4. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

naja erstmal gucken wie ich den Kram morgen nacht verbaue


----------



## Dagnarus (5. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Das Deep Silence 3 hat quasi eine eingebaute Lüftersteuerung. Du hast hinter der oberen Tür 2 Schieberegler für die Lüfterdrehzahl. Allerdings ohne Anzeige und Rasterung. Du hast 3 Anschlüsse die du am Netzteil anschließen kannst und die dann 3 Lüfter mit Strom (über den Schieberegler) versorgen.
Über das Mainboard hast du halt die Möglichkeit das ganze über eine Temperaturkurve zu machen und musst nicht jedes Mal manuell rumfummeln. Vor allem hast du da halt auch eine Überwachung der Drehzahl und die PWM Steuerungsmöglichkeit.

Und zum Thema WaKü: das DeepSilence 3 hat oben im Deckel Platz für einen 240/280er Radiator und theoretisch vorne nochmal einen 240er. Da ist der Platz allerdings recht knapp.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. September 2016)

*AW: Luft oder WaKü?*

Mal schauen ob mein Netzteil da noch Anschlüsse frei hat ^^ . Ansonsten halt 0815 aufs Mainboard


----------

